

Bitbucket: 2014 in review - gitdude
https://blog.bitbucket.org/2015/02/05/bitbucket-2014-in-review/

======
bombtrack
I love that BB gives you unlimited private repos, and I'm glad to see them
making progress. There's still plenty of things to improve [1,2].

[1] [https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/4222/no-support-
for-...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/4222/no-support-for-ecdsa-
keys) [2] [https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/6315/relative-
urls-i...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/6315/relative-urls-in-
readmemd-files-only-work)

~~~
Techbrunch
Or this one: [https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/6315/relative-
urls-i...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/6315/relative-urls-in-
readmemd-files-only-work)

~~~
sytse
I think this is a duplicate of [2] in the parent post.

------
baldfat
Best for my own use due to unlimited free private repos limited by number of
users. Works great for a one or two user work flow.

------
samplusplus
Take a look at the conversation that transpired on the blog post comments.

Here is a copy and paste from the CEO for GitLab:

GitLab B.V. CEO here, as you might know GitLab is an open source project that
is similar to GitHub and Bitbucket. Because it is open source some of our 700
contributors have contributed most of the top 5 feature requests you
mentioned:

1\. Contributor Statistics
[https://bitbucket.org/site/mas..](https://bitbucket.org/site/mas..). =>
Available on [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/..](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/..).

2\. Group repositories
[https://bitbucket.org/site/mas..](https://bitbucket.org/site/mas..). =>
GitLab has groups [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/)

3\. Search source code
[https://bitbucket.org/site/mas..](https://bitbucket.org/site/mas..). =>
Available in the top bar of every project (uses git grep on the backend)
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/..](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/..).

4\. Support for 2FA => Still not in GitLab, we would love to see it and we're
accepting pull/merge requests for this
[http://feedback.gitlab.com/for..](http://feedback.gitlab.com/for..).

5\. Separate permissions for wiki/issue tracker
[https://bitbucket.org/site/mas..](https://bitbucket.org/site/mas..). => In
GitLab a guest can access the issue tracker but not the source code
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/...), this
is not the case for the wiki.

You can use GitLab for free on GitLab.com with unlimited (private)
repositories and collaborators. Currently we're at 5TB of repo's but it is
growing fast. Feel free to reply to this comment if you have any questions.

~~~
marcanum
GitLab B.V. Account manager here. I've noticed the links are broken, so here
is the same comment as above, but with working links:

Take a look at the conversation that transpired on the blog post comments.

Here is a copy and past from the CEO for GitLab:

GitLab B.V. CEO here, as you might know GitLab is an open source project that
is similar to GitHub and Bitbucket. Because it is open source some of our 700
contributors have contributed most of the top 5 feature requests you
mentioned:

1\. Contributor Statistics
[https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/4307/feature-
request...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/4307/feature-request-
contributor-statistics-bb) => Available on [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab-ce/graphs/master](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/graphs/master)

2\. Group repositories [https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/2323/create-a-
way-to...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/2323/create-a-way-to-group-
repositories) => GitLab has groups [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/)

3\. Search source code [https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/2874/ability-
to-sear...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/2874/ability-to-search-
source-code-bb-39) => Available in the top bar of every project (uses git grep
on the backend) [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce)

4\. Support for 2FA => Still not in GitLab, we would love to see it and we're
accepting pull/merge requests for this
[http://feedback.gitlab.com/forums/176466-general/suggestions...](http://feedback.gitlab.com/forums/176466-general/suggestions/4516817-implement-
two-factor-authentication-2fa)

5\. Separate permissions for wiki/issue tracker
[https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/2462/allow-admins-
to...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/2462/allow-admins-to-specify-
read-write-admin) => In GitLab a guest can access the issue tracker but not
the source code [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/blob/master/doc/perm...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/blob/master/doc/permissions/permissions.md), this is not the case for the
wiki.

You can use GitLab for free on GitLab.com with unlimited (private)
repositories and collaborators. Currently we're at 5TB of repo's but it is
growing fast. Feel free to reply to this comment if you have any questions.

~~~
crazy2be
What is your business plan if you are allowed unlimited private repositories?
(on GitLab.com) Are you only allowed to use them for non-commercial uses?

~~~
DouweM
The business plan is GitLab Enterprise Edition:
[https://about.gitlab.com/features/#enterprise](https://about.gitlab.com/features/#enterprise)

~~~
sytse
Thanks Douwe, that is indeed how we make most money. Apart from that there is
a paid plan for GitLab.com that gets you email support. Otherwise all support
is via forums and twitter , see [https://about.gitlab.com/gitlab-
com/](https://about.gitlab.com/gitlab-com/)

------
traeregan
I like tuhtles. I also like Bitbucket. The team size based pricing w/
unlimited repos is what sold us over GitHub.

------
deepinsand
And still no 2 factor authorization ...

~~~
Techbrunch
You can vote for this issue
here:[https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/5811/support-two-
fac...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/5811/support-two-factor-
authentication-bb-7016)

------
kiliancs
Bitbucket is great, but also check out SourceTree, their git / Mercurial
client [http://www.sourcetreeapp.com/](http://www.sourcetreeapp.com/)

~~~
karmelapple
Great tool that I use daily.

Interestingly, I recently talked to someone in an interview setting who got
asked a question about git, and as soon as the interviewee started saying,
"Typically I use SourceTree," the interviewer's demeanor turned sour on asking
any further version control questions.

Just because someone uses a GUI for version control doesn't mean they don't
understand it... I prefer the way SourceTree makes it very easy and visual to
stage portions of a file, and the always-displayed tree makes it very clear
how different branching and merging operations are going to happen.

Seemed like some weird attitude against a GUI source control tool...
especially one specifically well-designed for a Mercurial or Git workflow.

~~~
seanwilson
I'm a happy SourceTree user as well. I know how to use Git in the terminal but
I find SourceTree quicker to use as it lets me quickly visualise what I need
to see.

~~~
orbitur
It's interesting to think about. I use SourceTree for 3 things:

\- new branches (I find the syntax tedious for some reason, and I like to see
where I am in the tree, so I'm already looking at SourceTree's interface when
I'm branching) \- deleting remote branches (see above about syntax) \- awesome
diff visualization for past commits and current work

Everything else I do on the command line, because SourceTree requires just a
few too many clicks for my liking. It's a shame the terminal can't have a nice
diff interface like SourceTree's, otherwise I'd probably be full terminal.

~~~
seanwilson
Similarly, I find the GUI quicker when I'm invoking commands I don't use often
enough to memorise. I prefer cleaning up commits I'm about to make easier with
SourceTree as well; I can browse through the diffs, reverse some changes,
ignore some files, delete others then make my commit with minimal fuss.

------
anton_gogolev
It's sad they don't promote Mercurial as much as they do Git.

~~~
gtaylor
For a for-profit shop like Bitbucket, there's probably a business reason for
that. I certainly don't have any metrics to back this up, but I can understand
how they'd want to primarily appeal to what seems to be a wider git audience.

~~~
anton_gogolev
From what I can see, whatever new functionality is being add to the site works
equally well for Mercurial and Git (sans obvious differences in Hg/Git
branching models). Pull Requests, Branch Permissions, Notifications, possibly
something else, -- all work with Hg too. Yet they promote Git like crazy and
leave Mercurial behind.

------
mark_l_watson
I used to host my own git repos on a VPS but bitbucket (for private repos) and
github (for open source repos) provide so many good auxiliary services that
self hosting no longer makes sense for me. Great services.

------
whichfawkes
Cool stats. I wonder when I'll be able to use my ECDSA key...

